

Developers: Why You May Not Want To Listen To Robert Scoble - BrandonWatson
http://www.manyniches.com/entrepreneurs/developers-why-you-shouldnt-listen-to-robert-scoble/

======
rchowe
I think Scoble's "The bar is low" is better expressed as the fact that it's an
undeveloped market. Whether or not there is a gold-rush for this app store
remains to be seen, but his other points still remain valid. By using _the
builtin APIs_ it's difficult to get a view to scroll smoothly, whereas with
the iPhone it's in every scroll view. And yes, statistically I believe that
the type of geeks attracted to Android are stingy, but there are other people
on the platform as well (I don't have any actual percentages).

------
Relwal
If I was head of Windows Phone 7 Developer Relations I wouldn't be writing
public blogs critical of Scoble's evangelizing Android development.

People might misinterpret my motivations.

------
ConceptDog
Round 2 of the mobile wars will be won in the same way as Round 1, by casting
the widest net amongst all the platforms.

People make money by producing many apps on iPhone now. People will make more
money producing many apps on many platforms in the near future.

~~~
kenjackson
Correct. Despite popular belief, most devs don't have an infinite number of
well-formed ideas in their head. I'd say do your apps on iOS first. Then do
the same apps on the other platforms. It's relatively easy, and gives you time
as other ideas formulate.

------
brackin
With phones screen sizes are all fairly similar, 3.5 - 4.? inch screens and
developers accommodate for these screen sizes. Tablet's are different, an iPad
app is designed to fit that screen real estate and features of that device.

If Apple released their own open OS they wouldn't be able to develop in the
way they do. Not that they would but hypothetically.

iMovie for iPad: Editing and viewing video is designed for their custom screen
resolution and if Apple made a 16:9 device or allowed the OS to run on many
devices they'd need to make a version which fits with many screen sizes
meaning they'd skimp on UX and try and make a satisfactory experience on as
many devices as possible.

Android devs will have to constantly think about 7", 10" and other sized
tablets and if their app will work well on each. Other wise buttons, specific
features and controls won't work well with smaller screens.

This won't kill but slow their inovation, Android needs more specs to be
developed to how one of these apps should look and feel on multiple
resolutions. "This is what an Android tablet app looks like".

------
ttrashh
Yes...except for this: _Getting to focus on your algorithms and overall
experience, and not dealing with ridiculous, time consuming, soul sapping
optimizations which shouldn’t have to be discovered in the first place._

I work in a consulting shop that develops apps for all three platforms. I love
my windows phone and I think the development tools and the framework are
better than iPhone/Android. That said, there are some serious performance
problems on wp7 and it takes a deep knowledge of the platform to avoid them.
I've spent way too much time optimizing on wp7 just to get passable
performance for a list of items with thumbnails. This is a such a basic
scenario and it's extremely hard to get right. The navigation stack isn't good
either. I like the back button as a user but dealing with scenarios where a
user can jump to the first page of an app or when you need to navigate and
avoid putting a page in the back stack and you run out of options.

~~~
BrandonWatson
List box perf == top priority

~~~
ttrashh
I saw Jeff Wilcox tweet a bit about this (don't lose him, he is awesome...so
is David Anson). Good to hear. I love the phone and I think you guys are doing
a good job.

------
credo
When I read Scoble's post, it was clear that he was being sarcastic.

I'm surprised that anyone (and especially a senior Microsoft guy who claims to
love Scoble :) would write a long serious response criticizing individual
points from that post.

~~~
ojbyrne
I think you're overestimating Scoble's incredulity. From reading him, and
seeing him speak, and meeting him in person, my impression is he's nearly
incapable of sarcasm.

~~~
stcredzero
I think I share some of his "quirks." If you see reality from a point of view
far enough removed from the mainstream, some of the things you used to see as
funny now just seem stupid. Some of the things you used to see as stupid
actually have some substance, and there are other things you find painfully
hilarious that most others just won't get.

------
wallflower
If you do iOS consulting, partner with someone who does Android development -
you can both benefit. Android is not Java, but it helps.

A two-for-one deal (Android + iOS) is a better marketable offering if your
clients have to attempt to reach most of the mobile marketplace.

------
stcredzero
_editorial selection from the AppStore tribunal_

Exactly who is being referred to here?

~~~
BrandonWatson
Apple - when they put you into a featured listing, sales jump. It has a much
more positive impact than a TechCrunch article.

~~~
Relwal
IF they put you into a featured listing! First you have to figure out who to
sleep with on the App Store team.

~~~
stcredzero
Someone should put up a parody dating site about this.

